# Street legal?



## JamesAggie

What do you have to do make a Polaris ranger street legal in texas?


----------



## Night Trout

Not sure you can, but if its possable I would like to know how.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*weird*

kind of weird you asked this because we had the boat out Sunday and while going through the channel heading toward the kemah bridge we saw one on the right that had street tires on it. I told the wife that sure looks weird because everyone we see has mud tires anyway as we got in front of it it had a lic plate on the front bumper...... no idea if it was legal or just a plate they slapped on it for fun but it made me wonder.


----------



## Game-Over

I tried to do this a few years ago. Called DPS about what was needed to make the Ranger street legal and they said if the MSO states "for off road use only" you are out of luck, no way to make it street legal. I then called Polaris to see if they would send me a new MSO, it was a no-go due to liability issues.

_Sec. 502.140. CERTAIN OFF-HIGHWAY VEHICLES. (a) Except as provided by Subsection (b), a person may not register an all-terrain vehicle or 
a recreational off-highway vehicle, with or without design alterations, for operation on a public highway._
http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/TN/htm/TN.502.htm

Things may have changed since then or you might be able to find a loophole somewhere else, good luck.


----------



## Hotrod

It can be done. A friend of mine was almost done doing it, all he lacked was the title. He had it financed. They would change the title from offroad use only to highway use


----------



## Game-Over

"Almost done doing it" vs. "doing it" are not the same. That may work in another state but Texas uses the MSO to issue the title. Unfortunately Polaris Ranger MSOs state "for off road use only". You could possibly find a rural office that would issue plates for it, but it would still be illegal due to the Texas Trans Code.


----------



## Ducatibilt

dabossgonzo said:


> kind of weird you asked this because we had the boat out Sunday and while going through the channel heading toward the kemah bridge we saw one on the right that had street tires on it. I told the wife that sure looks weird because everyone we see has mud tires anyway as we got in front of it it had a lic plate on the front bumper...... no idea if it was legal or just a plate they slapped on it for fun but it made me wonder.


I've seen this same guy 2 or 3 times now but he was either going the opposite direction and I couldn't turn around or I was walking into Joe Lee's. He has a 4 seat 900 and I believe he lives in Clear Lake Shores. I guess I just need to go ride around over there and see if I can find him to get the story.


----------



## Supergas

*UTV's or ROV's In Texas*

This has been asked and answered many times, but here is a CnP of the current TX DMV rule.

Utility-Type vehicles (UTVs) are defined as Recreational Off-Highway Vehicles (ROVs), which are generally used for maintenance, hunting or recreation. *They are required to be titled but may not be driven on public roads.*

A ROV is a motor vehicle that is:

equipped with a seat or seats for the use of the rider and a passenger or passengers, if the vehicle is designed by the manufacturer to transport a passenger or passengers,
designed to propel itself with four or more tires in contact with the ground,
designed by the manufacturer for off-highway use and
not designed by the manufacturer for farm or lawn care.

ROVs may not be driven on public roads unless the:

vehicle is owned by a state, county or municipality and operated on a public beach or highway to maintain public safety and welfare,
driver is a farmer or a rancher traveling no more than 25 miles,
driver is a public utility worker, or
driver is a law enforcement officer.

To be operated on public property, ROVs must have:

a brake system,
a muffler system,
a United States Forest Service qualified spark arrester,
head and tail light, and
an Off Highway Vehicle decal issued by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.
ROVs may be eligible for a title exemption if it is primarily used for farming or lawn care use by the owner.
To qualify for a title exemption, the customer must complete Recreational Off-Highway Vehicle Used for Farming or Lawn Care, Form VTR-329, certifying the ROV will be used primarily for farming or lawn care.

VTR-329 Recreational Off-Highway Vehicle Used for Farming or Lawn Care

ROVs that do not qualify for a title exemption include any model with multiple rows of seats (even if it includes a cargo box). For example, vehicles commonly used on the grounds of large apartment complexes and living communities do not qualify for a title exemption.

Good Luck with trying, but you will not be successful. the guy from CLS is just taking a chance that he will not get caught.. Unless it is titled as a LSV or NEV.

SG:texasflag


----------



## cfulbright

You need to change the frame, and cut off all manufactures numbers then apply for a home made vehicle title.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

That's not an ROV. This is a ROV


----------



## tamucc04

It is very possible. Look at all the golf carts running around Port Aransas or many other coastal towns. Plates and driving down paved streets. Gas and electric. And you see them also in small town all over. Now are you going to get Harris County to plate one? prob not. But in a small town it is def doable.


----------



## pshay4

Was told by law enforcement in Refugio, that it can't be traveling over a 1.5 mile distance.


----------



## berto

There is a guy in angleton with a maverick max with a Plate. 

Not sure how to get it done and honestly dont want to spend the money just to have them say no.


----------



## BigPole

Go Kawasaki in angleton has a huge sign advertising street legal side by sides. My can am outty has Montana plates and came with blinkers mirrors and all. Talked to the lady that I get my truck registration done at and she said if I can get a safety inspection and pass then it's possible. Never tried it since I don't plan on driving on the road.


----------



## bearwhiz

Can't happen in Texas. They are required to have a 16 dgit VIN like a car or truck which most do not have. There was one company out of Dallas that was building them. Don't know if they are still in business.


----------



## Cowboyupo6

Golf carts are "permitted" in league city, that doesnt make them street legal. You have to pay the city i think 40 bucks a year for a permit to drive them around town on any street below 35 mph.

You can get a little Honda Crf50 titled and made street legal but not a Kawi KLX110. I think it has to be under 50cc's to be made street legal if its an offroad vehicle. 

I could be way wrong but thats how i understood it, and a buddy of mine had a street legal 50 with tx plates and everything.


----------



## CrawlTunes

There are several powersports and auto dealers selling street legal "UTVs" called the Oreion Sand Reaper. It's actually considered a LSV or low speed vehicle and it's technically limited to side streets and not to exceed 35mph.

They aren't a bad little rig, but they don't have the power or suspension travel of other sport UTVs. I've test drove one before I was aware that I wasn't technically allowed to drive it on the highway. I figured it would have made a good attention getter for our speaker cans.


----------

